# Rainy Season



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2014)

Love this Louisiana weather.  This is after ~6 hours of steady rain today:


----------



## MannDude (Jun 27, 2014)

Indiana checking in. Raining here.



Though we could kind of use it.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 27, 2014)

Send some of that Rain up to Michigan. We need it!


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 27, 2014)

It rained for a few minutes here today. It was nice.


----------



## eddynetweb (Jun 27, 2014)

It rains everyday here...


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 27, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Send some of that Rain up to Michigan. We need it!


Not sure where you are in Michigan you are Chris but it has been raining at my house daily for two weeks almost. Last two days we had some relief from it. No sun the first day but today yay the sun came out!!!!!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 27, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> Not sure where you are in Michigan you are Chris but it has been raining at my house daily for two weeks almost. Last two days we had some relief from it. No sun the first day but today yay the sun came out!!!!!


@AuroraZero I live In Eastlake which is on the East side of Manistee Lake and about 5 minutes from the Little River Casino. Or like 1 1/2 hours WNW from the Whois of the site in your Sig. 

I know just south of here it has been raining, but not here. :-/


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 27, 2014)

@Aldryic C'boas third pic is hilarious.



eddynetweb said:


> It rains everyday here...


London guy detected.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 27, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> London guy detected.


South Wales valleys here, I think I have a monopoly over all of you in rain.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Send some rain to Puerto Rico. My God this sun is killing us.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Send some rain to Puerto Rico. My God this sun is killing us.


I could arrange something on my end, I'll just leave a few empty bottles out overnight. How are you going to get the sun to me though?


----------



## drmike (Jun 28, 2014)

Been getting bombed by rain or had been this week and last...

Humid crap I am not fond of.  Miss they dry air at 100 elsewhere.

Upside is gardens are growing here.  Downside is weeds and grass are out of control.


----------



## notFound (Jun 28, 2014)

Dammit, had nice weather up until today. Lots of rain, this thread has cursed us all. =(


----------



## Schultz (Jun 28, 2014)

Windy & cold down under in Sydney, not a touch of rain though.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 28, 2014)

Rain once a week here, rest of the time it's sunny with warm days and cool evenings


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 28, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> @AuroraZero I live In Eastlake which is on the East side of Manistee Lake and about 5 minutes from the Little River Casino


So much Michigan beauty...and people give directions based on casinos. Stay classy, Michiganders!


(Disclaimer: I was born and raised there, and have a love/hate relationship with the "pleasant peninsula".)



Aldryic C said:


> Love this Louisiana weather.  This is after ~6 hours of steady rain today:


Fortunately, though, the Louisiana summer doesn't feature extreme humidity or insane bugs.  Otherwise, life there would really suck.

If that was the case, people would have no recourse but to hole up in super-air-conditioned shotgun shacks, drink whiskey, and eat deep-fried food.


----------



## Jack (Jun 28, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> @Aldryic C'boas third pic is hilarious.
> 
> London guy detected.


'UK' Guy would be more accurate


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 28, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> @AuroraZero I live In Eastlake which is on the East side of Manistee Lake and about 5 minutes from the Little River Casino. Or like 1 1/2 hours WNW from the Whois of the site in your Sig.
> 
> I know just south of here it has been raining, but not here. :-/


.

This is the main reason I do not care for the state most of time. I have actually seen it rain on one side of my house and not the other. :huh:  Just makes me want to rip what little hair I have left out lol.

I go over that way fishing sometimes. It is a good part of the state for that. I do not mind that area so much where I am it is mostly farm land and trees.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 29, 2014)

same goes here in Malaysia, start to getting some rain since last week and today was pouring hard


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2014)

We had this one day, was like Madagascar but yeah otherwise its good for the nature.


----------



## switsys (Jun 30, 2014)

Now that fu**ing weather has come here as well (in the middle of Sweden).

Dirt roads getting full of HUGE holes etc.


----------

